# Cyclist gets thrown over bridge in bike race by fan...



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

My friend sent this back at me after I showed him the cycling crash video that was just posted.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyNvi8lVgOI&search=bike thrown bridge


----------



## GarbanzoBeanSnafu (Jun 27, 2005)

Funny, but it looks staged.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

GarbanzoBeanSnafu said:


> Funny, but it looks staged.


I have that feeling too


----------



## BikerK (May 8, 2006)

Um....


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

And this is why you don't fight other cyclists in cleated shoes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpBwmXVLlH4


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

Doctor Who said:


> And this is why you don't fight other cyclists in cleated shoes.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpBwmXVLlH4


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Looks old... dig those duds and helmets...


----------



## DoctorJD (Aug 18, 2005)

GarbanzoBeanSnafu said:


> Funny, but it looks staged.


Yea, I saw that a couple of years ago. I reviewed it like the Zapruder film and came to the conclusion that it was, indeed, setup. The guy that gets thrown off just looks too willing, like a guy in a _wrastlin'_ match.


----------



## GarbanzoBeanSnafu (Jun 27, 2005)

Looked at it again. It is still funny. Just like wrastlin.


----------



## Praetorian27 (Jul 30, 2004)

There are few things in life funnier than two guys with no training or fighting experience of any kind attempting to trade knuckles!


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Doctor Who said:


> And this is why you don't fight other cyclists in cleated shoes.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpBwmXVLlH4



damn - that kid ducked those 2 lefts... if the 2nd left would of landed..


----------

